# quotes from MySA.com



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope all you MAVS fans, and I have no hate for the mavericks, or any of its players, coaches, or owner, I hope all you can feel good about the fact that the only reason you finally got over your "hump" was that the NBA wanted the SPURS to lose. When we finally got over our "hump" , it was because we "BEAT" our nemisis, the LAKERS, we didnt have to have Steve Javie and David Stern present to do it either. We didnt have to go seven games, we didnt have to get bailed out on suspect calls, we didnt have to have a game given to us on another teams home court, to win. We just beat our nemisis, and all you did was reap the benefits of the NBA marketing machine. I hope you truly enjoy your hollow win, it wont last. 

Posted by: Jeff at May 23, 2006 03:18 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah it's was tough loss. *I thought that duncan would tip-bounce put it in but dirk fault him. he should get fouled. I dont belive that ref didnt answer for it. ifs there get fouled and spurs should win this game.* yeah i know that spurs are run of tanks!! but I know my spurs are still true champion. Now there alot of free agent come.. why dont we get trade some spurs for kevin garrent. because he is very hunger and hunger for champion. so why dont we get chance ?? or even get ben wallace ?? i know he want 12 to 20 million per years. i know it was not easy!! but all i know spurs keep tony and manu and timmy.. other player i dont care about it all i want to get better shooting guard or big center with skill with point and defense and blocks whatever. i know that spurs want to win it all and get back to final and get other champion!!! .. all my heart belong to spurs. thanks Everett

Posted by: Everett at May 23, 2006 02:55 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Celebrate Mav fans. 

Suffer no more the many heart breaking defeats suffered by your Mavs at the hands of the Spurs.

The Spurs fans today feel like you Mav Fans have felt forever. 
The glee and joy you must be feeling to see your team finally beat the Spurs. Enjoy.

All that joy and happiness at getting into the conference finals. Ohh, you must have goosebumps!

Now, Mav fans, take how you feel tonight and magnify that times 3 (as in 3 NBA Championships) and you will get just a glimpse of what it feels like to be a 
SPURS FAN!





Posted by: Spurs2007 at May 23, 2006 01:51 AM


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Why don't they just cry a damn river. It seems they can't handle the fact they are not the best team anymore. Blaming refs, and Stern? Why not blame Timmy for missing shots 2 feet from the goal in OT, or the Mavs for hitting big time shots, and getting big time stops and rebounds.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

When Dirk got fouled he made the freethrow. That is where Dirk has the advantage over Duncan. How many times did Dirk sink freethrows at the end of the game? That is simply audacious.

Posted by: William Jones at May 23, 2006 01:17 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

you foolish ones. you mav fans. just listen to yourselves. you guys are talking like the mavs have 3 championships. talk trash and brag and gloat for later you will pee in your pants. foolish ones. you have no idea what awaits you IF you go past the suns. how pitiable you mav fans are. you have won nothing yet and act like you at least won the conferance. ppprrrr!!

Posted by: carlos at May 23, 2006 01:06 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

great year spurs and spurs fans. even a dog gets sun on it's butt once in it's life. nothing to get down about. everyone knows the better team lost. aj and irk will spend the rest of their lives waking up and looking in the mirror and seeing nothing but lost souls who couldn't win it on their own talent. this series should have been over in 5 for the spurs this has happened in all the series' that the spurs have played against the lakers. if they wanted to make it a one game series they should have just one game played and that's it. waavs fans celebrate all you want and as much as you can cause your team does not have what it takes to win a nba championship. your a cheap flea market knock off of the real thing and when it comes down to it they will choke like they did the 20 point lead they had tonight. by the way where were all you coward waavs fans on friday night when your "msfl" mavs suck for life team choked it on friday? i guess it shows everyone that you guys are nothing but a bunch of cowards that when they lost on friday you ran to your bedroom crying jumped on your bed put your tail between your legs and sucked your thumb till you fell a sleep. especially you bailey!!!! and now like the cowards you are you want to come on our newspaper site and try to gloat. sorry it's just not going to work cause your team isn't that good. they may be going to the west finals but they sure won't get past the second best team in the league the pistons. so in a few weeks when i want a good laugh i'll tune in the finals if they make it that far and watch as your team of cowards get destroyed by the east. until the waavs truly earn the west crown they will always be third best right behind the rockets who have won two championships great season spurs and spurs fans!!!! see you all next season. 

Posted by: mike espinoza at May 23, 2006 12:55 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

All I can say is that the Spurs went out with pride and diginity. They played their heart out. I just think that Pop gave Avery the game this year. Not taking into consideration that Mr Arogant bought the game. It doesnt matter at least we can all cheer for the SUNS now to knock the Mav's out. I really hope that Nash burns the Mav's on the next games. I certainly would hate to see the Mav's win as I cannot stand the big Cuban or J.T.

Spurs need to regroup for next season. Get rid of a lot of players who didnt do anything on these playoff's. I wont mention any names but I am sure you know who. Tim, Tony, Manu, Bowen cannot win games by themselves. Where was Horry? Did he even bother to show up? The sorry bench really sucked. Not sure what Pop was thinking or was he even thinking on those plays? He might be getting too old! Duncan, Manu, Parker, Bowen I hope this left a sour taste in your mouths so that you can be hungry next year. Spurs need some young fresh legs on that court. Go Spurs...Suns GO...

Posted by: Henry - Frisco TX at May 23, 2006 12:32 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Great series. I nearly had a heart attack every night. Tonight was no exception. Manu blew it on that foul, but he played a of a game and so I can't be mad at him or any of the Spurs. They played their hearts out to get it to 7 and to come back after being 20 down. We'll be back next year.

Congrats to Avery Johnson, who is still one of my favorite all-time Spurs. I'll never forget that game 6 shot he took to win our first chamionship. For his sake alone, I hope the Mavs win it this year. But that's a tough one to type out because Cuban has NO class whatsoever. He is a scumbag, a loudmouth, and a very poor sport. And Dallas fans on this sight still talking much smack, need to chill out and recognize that they beat a class act team who competed every night and took them to the limit. Perhaps the classier fans in Dallas will recognize that if they get to the championship and actually win it, that it will be in part due to them having been battle-tested by the Champs. As for the gloating Mavs fans on our site, go get a beer or something and please shut up.

Posted by: Manny at May 23, 2006 12:21 AM


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, you can not expect to win all of the time! That a small market team has won the world championship basically every other year since 1999 is quite an impressive achievement. I was at the game tonight and left disappointed but with my chin held high; the Spurs competed and played their hearts out. They just ran out of steam at the end. The Mavs deserved the win as much as the Spurs and I congratulate them. Still, I do not believe they will breakthrough as world champs. That is not a bitter comment from a fan who feels his team was consistently hampered by poor officiating; just a gut feeling. It is truly ironic that the Mavs played like THEY had the superior bench (which I guess it is, in fact, true given the outcome of the series). If we meet again next year I hope we play the same guys we play in the regular season games.

Posted by: drlopez at May 23, 2006 12:10 AM


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hope all you MAVS fans, and I have no hate for the mavericks, or any of its players, coaches, or owner, I hope all you can feel good about the fact that the only reason you finally got over your "hump" was that the NBA wanted the SPURS to lose. When we finally got over our "hump" , it was because we "BEAT" our nemisis, the LAKERS, we didnt have to have Steve Javie and David Stern present to do it either. We didnt have to go seven games, we didnt have to get bailed out on suspect calls, we didnt have to have a game given to us on another teams home court, to win. We just beat our nemisis, and all you did was reap the benefits of the NBA marketing machine. I hope you truly enjoy your hollow win, it wont last.
> 
> Posted by: Jeff at May 23, 2006 03:18 AM


So bitter :laugh:

The funniest part of the whole thing is that San Antonio fans actually truly believe that they're getting screwed by the refs when the game is called nearly evenly. They're so used to getting the calls 80/20 that when it drops to 60/40 or 50/50 they actually believe they're getting screwed. You can only laugh.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

exactly what i was gonna say. The calls were so lopsided to the spurs its laughable that these people can say the refs were bad. lolo


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's kinda sad when you stop and think about it. I remember looking at the FT disparities sometime in the 3rd quarter when they were SA-32 / DAL-9 thinking that we were just going to have to keep fighting to win this game. They evened out down the stretch, but you know those FT's played a huge part with the SA comeback. How can they claim they didn't get any calls?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

They can cry me a f*cking river. I don't know how they think that the officials and Stern wanted them to lose. They had 28 f*cking free throws at the beginning of the fourth quarter. We had 9. Some Spurs fans go to my school (I know, WTF, we live in Dallas, they've never been to San Antonio in their lives) and all of them refuse to believe that Ginobilli fouled Dirk on the last play. That was one of the most blatantly obvious fouls ever.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, that Ginobli play at the end of regulation was close. Not sure how you can call that a foul.








Oh wait. Thats not the ball, thats his wrist. :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Talk about Pissed of fans. There is nothing they can say because we won fair and square. We had more personal fouls than them in like every game, so I know its not the fouls.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The wrist is part of the ball, right?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea supposedly, thats how it goes.


----------

